# Arctic Accelero Hybrid III auf MSI R9 390X, selbstgebastelter Spannungswandlerkühler.



## kloanabua (10. November 2017)

*Arctic Accelero Hybrid III auf MSI R9 390X, selbstgebastelter Spannungswandlerkühler.*

Servus, 
Ich hab mir aus Bastellust mal eine Kompaktwasserkühlung auf meine Grafikkarte gebaut.
Aber von dem Arctic Set die aufgeklebten Spannungswandlerkühler gefielen mir nicht. 
Leider hab ich nichts gefunden im Netz so hab ich selber mal etwas überlegt.
Hab dann einen alten Sockel 939 Kühler zerschnitten und mit Wärmeleitpad und Kabelbinder provisorisch befestigt und schon 20°C bessere Temperaturen festgestellt.
Werd mir noch eine Kupferplatte basteln und den Kühler da drauf machen das ich das noch schön verschrauben kann. [emoji16]

MfG Stefan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## EyRaptor (10. November 2017)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid III auf MSI R9 390X, selbstgebastelter Spannungswandlerkühler.*

Joah ;D das sieht solide aus. Der Kühler für die Spannungswandler hat doch DEUTLICH 
mehr Oberfläche als die kleinen mitgelieferten Alukühlerchen.
Setzt du auch noch Kühlkörper auf die Vram Bausteine?


----------



## kloanabua (10. November 2017)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid III auf MSI R9 390X, selbstgebastelter Spannungswandlerkühler.*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Joah ;D das sieht solide aus. Der Kühler für die Spannungswandler hat doch DEUTLICH
> mehr Oberfläche als die kleinen mitgelieferten Alukühlerchen.
> Setzt du auch noch Kühlkörper auf die Vram Bausteine?


Jep, sind scho bestellt, eigentlich sind die ja durch die Backplate schon gekühlt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## bastian123f (10. November 2017)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid III auf MSI R9 390X, selbstgebastelter Spannungswandlerkühler.*

Schaut wirklich super aus.Kannst du auch mal die Temperaturen während Benches/Spiele festhalten? Würde mich sehr interessieren.





EyRaptor schrieb:


> Joah ;D das sieht solide aus. Der Kühler für die Spannungswandler hat doch DEUTLICH
> mehr Oberfläche als die kleinen mitgelieferten Alukühlerchen.
> Setzt du auch noch Kühlkörper auf die Vram Bausteine?


Ohh jaaa. Wenn noch ein paar Kühler rumliegen, warum nicht.

EDIT: Musstest du die AIO extra bearbeiten?
Frage mich, ob das auch mit meiner Fury gehen würde. Da sind aber die SpaWa´s mit am Kühler per Wärmeleitpad angebunden. Aber mit so einem Kühler von dir würde das bestimmt gehen.


----------



## kloanabua (10. November 2017)

*AW: Arctic Accelero Hybrid III auf MSI R9 390X, selbstgebastelter Spannungswandlerkühler.*



bastian123f schrieb:


> Schaut wirklich super aus.Kannst du auch mal die Temperaturen während Benches/Spiele festhalten? Würde mich sehr interessieren.
> Ohh jaaa. Wenn noch ein paar Kühler rumliegen, warum nicht.
> 
> EDIT: Musstest du die AIO extra bearbeiten?
> Frage mich, ob das auch mit meiner Fury gehen würde. Da sind aber die SpaWa´s mit am Kühler per Wärmeleitpad angebunden. Aber mit so einem Kühler von dir würde das bestimmt gehen.



Also GPU läuft mit 1150 Mhz GPU Takt, nach 15 min Furmark ist der VRM 1 auf ~90°C
Nach einer Runde PUBG in 1440p in Mittel/Hoch ist der VRM 1 auf ~65°C
Momentan ist er noch passiv, weiß nicht ob ich vllt den beiliegenden Lüfter draufblasen lassen soll, eigentlich bin ich so zufrieden.

Nein, alles original bis auf den VRM Kühler.
Diese ist laut Produktinformation nicht mit Fury kompatibel.


----------

